# Prop 1 vs. Prop 2 for my elevator



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it is time for me to enter Prop X land. But I am not sure 80 instructions wil be enough. I hate to spend the money on a Prop 2, though if a Prop 1 will do. I know very little about these things so I can use some advice. I want to do the following:
1) Trigger three separate strings of chasing lights at different times.
2) Trigger a DC motor, then at some point, reverse its direction, then stop it.
3) Move two servos. They will mirror each other (actually, they can both move in the same direction). The servos will move revatively slowly at first but continueously speed up as they reach their max position, then reverse, moving quickly at first but continuously slowing down as they reach their max position.
4) Trigger a second DC motor, then eventually stop it.
5) Move a third servor. This servor with make a vent shutter, then rotate 90 degrees.

This sound like a lot for 80 lines of code. Agree or disagree? 

Here is what is going to happen on the elevator if you are curious (feel free to make suggestions). The kids get in and the doors close. They are on the first floor and know that they are going to the third. There are first, second and third floor indicator lights above the elevator door. The elevator shutters a bit (I stomp on a board) and the indicator lights go from 1 to 3 (first string of chasing lights) and you can see a square lamp from the top of the shaft moving down towards you through the frosted glass panel in the elevator ceiling (first DC motor and 2 selenoids simulating a 20ft decent which is actually only 3 ft, this idea better work or I have wasted my money on the Prop 1. The rest I could have done with switches). The elevator will stop, shutter, and a booming voice from below will say "No, I want them!" The elevator will reverse direction and start to decend (reverse direction of the motor and 2 servos). The elevator will crash through the floor (simulated by some shuttering then scraping on all sides of the elevator walls, all of this being done manually) and a vent will stutter and swing down as if held by only one corner screw (third servo). Kids can see stone moving past the open vent (second DC motor operating rotating pannels). The indicators lights continue, but are now showing red skulls on the wall (second chasing light string, though I may not need the second string, the first may be able to handle this as well). A red glow starts to slowly envelope the elevator as the top of the shaft disappears and the elevator decends down to Hell (third set of chasing lights).
I might be crazy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be cool if you could get it so it felt like it was dropping quickly, out of control like. I do like this idea though.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Also something to consider is I/O count. The Prop 1 has 8 I/O and the Prop 2 has 16. The Prop 2 gives you the option of adding more in the future.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/en/nid/12919

just run the whole haunt off one of these, 96 I/O

It's what I have,


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that one is out of my price range.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

your gonna place alot of demand on the memory with a prop1. I think you would be more satisfied with a prop2...and with the prop2 you would have more pins available if you find you want to do more...

Shoot your question to Jon at http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to finish this one off, I went with the prop 2. I think I may end up taxing that one too.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

You'll want a Prop2 in my opinion, and also the DC motors would be a good time to introduce yourself the HB25 motor controller, which you can get over at Parallax.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you'll explain (in detail) what you want your program to do, we'll write the code for you to get started. Please post in the Prop-2 section of our forums: forums.efx-tek.com

I've been programming BASIC Stamps a long time and have a few tricks up my sleeve....

Jon Williams
EFX-TEK



GOT said:


> Just to finish this one off, I went with the prop 2. I think I may end up taxing that one too.


----------

